# Kentucky Bourbon and BBQ Competition Lebanon, KY



## workoutchamp (Jul 19, 2010)

Come see us - and bring your rig and compete.  This is a KY BBQ Throwdown.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This ought to be a fun time.  And yes, you can sell at this one - no health dept permits or anything.

http://www.lebanon-ky.com/bourbonbbqmusicfest.html


----------



## azkitch (Jul 31, 2010)

Anywhere near Loretto? Yeah, well I ain't makin' it across the country for this one...but I sure would like to tour MM distillery!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 31, 2010)

LUCY are we there Yet???????????


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 1, 2010)

We had a blast - and we took 3rd place.  It was people's choice - and we weren't from that town - 1st and 2nd was.  We missed it by 6 votes - I needed your help!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cute town - their 1st Bourbon and BBQ Musicfest.  I think it was a HUGE success.  Hundreds showed up - next year I will assume will be HUGE.


----------

